# Chappy's Tournament Lake Horton



## Green monster25 (Mar 11, 2015)

Hey guys I will be putting our third tournament again this year at lake Horton. Its 50 dollars a boat and 10 dollars extra for the optional big fish pot. We will pay back 1st through 3rd place and it will be 100% payback. The tourney will be on April 25 and we will fish from safe-light to 3:00pm. We have had great turn outs in the past and hope everyone and more can make it out again this year. Please let me know if you plan on making it, or contact me if you have any questions. I will post the official rules for the tournament as the tournament approaches. Thanks for the read guys and gals!

Connor 770-355-2618
chappy2525@comcast.net


----------



## robo83 (Mar 13, 2015)

You can count my dad and I in bud! And I am possibly bringing at least one boat from work too.


----------



## Rattlin Rogue (Mar 30, 2015)

Bump


----------



## kevincarden (Apr 2, 2015)

Ole rattle rogue done "bumped" his head if he thinks he's gon beat me again. Heehee!


----------



## Green monster25 (Apr 3, 2015)

Do Both of y'all plan on making it this year?


----------



## kevincarden (Apr 3, 2015)

Green monster25 said:


> Do Both of y'all plan on making it this year?



Yessir. Got some revenge to get.


----------



## Rattlin Rogue (Apr 3, 2015)

I think KC needs to stew a bit longer, so I'm going to be sitting this one out this year. I am willing to lend a hand though, Connor.  If you need me, shoot me a pm.


----------



## Rattlin Rogue (Apr 3, 2015)

....and after this Saturday, KC is really going to be PO'd


----------



## Green monster25 (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks for the offer RR, I think we got everything handled so far. Hope to see you make it KC.


----------



## kevincarden (Apr 3, 2015)

We planning on a 40+ pound sack Saturday


----------



## Rattlin Rogue (Apr 5, 2015)

Well, KC, it wasn't quite 40, but I'm man enough to admit you bettered me! Nice job bud.


----------



## Green monster25 (Apr 5, 2015)

what did it take to win RR?


----------



## Rattlin Rogue (Apr 6, 2015)

1rst 21+
2nd 20+
9LB BF


----------



## kevincarden (Apr 6, 2015)

Well thanks RR. I'm saving the last 24.5 pounds for chappys tournament.


----------



## kevincarden (Apr 7, 2015)

I seen somewhere that Dixie basin west ga division was having one the same day at Horton.


----------



## Rattlin Rogue (Apr 7, 2015)

What Charity are you donating to this year, GM? Kevin, is correct about Dixie Bassin holding their tourney the same day.  I can pass the info on to their club and maybe drum up some interest for you.


----------



## Green monster25 (Apr 7, 2015)

RR that would be great. Do you know how many boat they usually have, or do you think its going to be too crowded? And this year its just going to be 100% payback. I started college this year and didn't have time to go try and get the donations and everything. I might start it back up with charity next year now that I have got into the college feel.


----------



## kevincarden (Apr 22, 2015)

It may be a washout the way the forecast looks.


----------



## Green monster25 (Apr 23, 2015)

Yes it sure does, I hope to see everyone out there. Hey, the fish are already wet so they don't mind. We will still be fishing as long as its not lightning when we take off.


----------



## kevincarden (Apr 23, 2015)

Will be there. Good Lord willing


----------



## Green monster25 (Apr 24, 2015)

Hey guys, we are going to go ahead and cancel the tournament for tomorrow. It looks like the weather is just going to be too bad. They are calling for bad thunderstorms throughout the morning and through the day. Also calling for hail at some point. I don't want people to show up just to be disappointed with the bad weather, also don't want anyone to get hurt out there. I am going to try to reschedule and will let y'all know when. Sorry for the inconvenience.
Any questions feel free to call me
Connor Chapman 770-355-2618


----------

